# Catfish Connection



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Placed an order for two rods & some line SUNDAY @ 6PM. Everything just arrived here on Tue @ 2:28PM. WOW! I didnt pay for any kind of express shipping either. They have a new regular customer now!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Can I sent you a list of what I need. That way when you sell it in a couple weeks/months, I can get exactly what I want. Say for 50 cent on the dollar  

Sliprig


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Been telling you for awhile Bryan, they are the best!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

They are addicting however..I have one credit card I use just for them, I GET IT PAID DOWN SOME AND ALWAYS ORDER MORE!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sliprig, I doubt youd want these rods. Jack made fun or me, but I caught a channel on one of them today. Nice way to break em in, arrived @ 2:30PM, had a fish on @ 5:30PM!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan I gaurentee those rods will handle a 40-lb flat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, dont you wish they had their own crdit card, or at least a credit line.

FYI:

The wife took my Jeep to the store around 9pm, the rods were still in there, she comes back & says, "When did you get two new Glow Rods, you didnt have those before"----


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Always hide your new stuff!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I ordered from them last year and had no problems. I would advise shopping around before purchasing. Some of their prices are higher than local sporting goods stores.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I like catfish connection because they sell stuff you just cant get in department stores, such as 8/0 circle hooks, and 8-oz sinkers


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Snobal, 

Dont know where you are going, but man, they are MUCH cheaper than anywhere I ahve here, including Gander Mtn, Dicks, they were also cheaper on what I bought than Bass Pro.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

It all depends on what you're after. They do have good prices. I can't argue with that but some things I have found cheaper elsewhere. I think the last thing I looked at was my Okuma Epixor EB50. Bought it from Catfish Connection last year. Their price hasn't changed to this year but Bass Pro (I think) had it this year for about $10 cheaper.
Just like anything, shop around for the best price unless you're not worried about it. I try to save as much as I can so I can get more. My fishing budget isn't all that great right now.


----------

